# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  GMplus, fertilizante 100% orgánico

## Elizar

*GMplus* es un producto 100% organico cuyas presentaciones viene en gel y granulado y que ya ha sido certificado por Control Unión, representante en Perú de Skal International, este producto utiliza como materia prima básica el *guano del murcielago* que habita en zonas aridas, humedas de las alturas entre la costa y sierra del Perú. Nuestra planta en Moro Ancash, tiene una capacidad de producción que nos permite atender pedidos por mayor y menor.
Ademas hemos desarrollado un producto orgánico que se utiliza como complemente en la aplicación foliar del GMplus, e incrementa su acción fungicida fortaleciendo el crecimiento de tallos, hojas y frutos, previene de ácaros y la mosca blanca.
Atendemos pedidos y entregas a domicilio. Pago contra entrega en efectivo o cheque de gerencia.
Nos pueden contactar a los teléfonos: RPC claro: 01 993571308 RPM: Nextel 427*6546 Celulares: 01 990031815 Email: fertilizantegmplus@gmail.comTemas similares: Plaguicida 100% Orgánico Como evaluar el costo de un fertilizante al momento de adquirirlo cafe organico Banano Organico palto  organico

----------

